# Dream Suite Useless?



## Divo (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like the Dream Suite is a little pointless? I mean, it has some neat functions. Free 5,000 bells a day, and getting to visit towns without actually affecting them is really nice. Also, the ability to gain patterns from them if they allow it. But...that really seems to be the extent of it's worthwhileness. Nothing that makes it really valuable in my eyes. I don't really see the appeal in wandering around in a foreign town, where there's no one to talk to, and you can't take anything back with you (aside from patterns).

Maybe I'm missing something. Maybe I'm expecting too much of it. It's a neat idea, to be sure, but having messed around with it, it just feels, as a matter of practicality, useless.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 23, 2013)

It would be nice if people could leave me feedback when they visit my town. I hate knowing that someone could have loved or hated my town, and they would never be able to contact me, even if they wanted to.


----------



## katie. (Jun 23, 2013)

town inspiration?...


----------



## Jedo (Jun 23, 2013)

katie. said:


> town inspiration?...



This

Not to mention people spend a lot of time creating towns with stories that you follow along as you go. It is a great way to get tips and ideas for your town and to have a fun.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the dream suite is a great feature! 
I love to get inspiration from other towns and take a look around. 
Sadly the dream suit doesn't work... I can't choose a random dream what makes me really angry <.<


----------



## maarowak (Jun 23, 2013)

I love that you can visit other people's town without having to add their FCs and such. So much more freedom.
And visiting towns for inspiration, too. It's one of the main things I wanted.

I think the Dream Suite is one of the best features in the game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 23, 2013)

If you like collecting badges, there's 3 that relate to the Dream Suite. But yeah, that, patterns, and just inspiration for decorating your house and town is all you can really do with it.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 23, 2013)

I wish there were other things you could do: such as collect fruit/bugs/fish and actually be able to bring them back without it affecting the town. Or say if they had an animal moving, be able to convince them to move into your town etc. I just wish it had a bit more to it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 23, 2013)

Divo said:


> Free 5,000 bells a day.


How do you get this free 5.000 Bells per day?
That is 155,000 Bells extra per month on top of my *possible* 99,999 Bells per month interest.

I put the word possible in bold as it is not confirmed...


----------



## Aero (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, even though the Dream Suite project has just been approved in my town, of course I couldn't help but inform myself about what to expect from that game in the future. So, in theory, I'd love to visit other towns, without having to fear causing trouble, to get some ideas.

Now, I wouldn't go as far as to plainly copy something- or at least, not willingly -but considering the virtually endless possibilities one could form and decorate their town with, I think it perfectly legitimate to go looking for some inspiration.


----------



## Vanellope (Jun 23, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> How do you get this free 5.000 Bells per day?


You can get free 5k bells a day by saving your town on the couch.

I like the idea of the dream suite, there are absolutely _amazing_ towns that must have taken forever to create.
(For example: This dream address, 2600-0218-7298, shows very clear dedication. The owner is Japanese, however, thus you cannot really read anything the characters say. ..If you can only read anything but Japanese, of course.)
Even now while I'm trying to perfect my town, I wouldn't allow just anyone in it.
People can chop down trees, ruin/steal your hybrids, etc.
It's a lot safer to allow people to just see your town via a dream.
Dreams can inspire people and give them patterns like the previous people have said.
A couple features like keeping fish, fruit, bugs, etc. would be nice, but they're not useless in my opinion.
I can see how you would think so, however.​


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 23, 2013)

It has a GREAT purpose for me. I have so much inspiration looking at some of the japanese towns I visited yesterday.
; v ; I HAVE ALL THESE IDEAS IN MY HEAD.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 23, 2013)

it gives my inspiration, plus it makes it easy for me to share my town for everyone to see and they don't have to have me added to come into my town, plus you can visit anytime you want


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> I think the dream suite is a great feature!
> I love to get inspiration from other towns and take a look around.
> Sadly the dream suit doesn't work... I can't choose a random dream what makes me really angry <.<



What I do to see a random town (at least until it is fixed) is to search for a town myself, then choose the region that I want to visit in.  For example, if I want to see a dream town from someone in my state of Tennessee, I choose: search myself > search by region > United States > Tennessee.  If you don't care where in the United States you are visiting, you can also choose anywhere is good.  I am thinking I am going to look in the Japan region next time I am at the dream suite, as they have had the game the longest and have really established their towns.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> What I do to see a random town (at least until it is fixed).



Until it's fixed? This is programmed into the game. It's not a glitch and it's not broken?

EDIT: This is really all simple database querying


----------



## Rue (Jun 23, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Until it's fixed? This is programmed into the game. It's not a glitch and it's not broken?
> 
> EDIT: This is really all simple database querying



Then why doesn't it work for me either? It *is* broken.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't unlocked it yet (I'll hopefully have it tomorrow though) but it seems to me like something you would use when none of your friends are around to wifi with you....or just to explore somebody elses town on a whim.

Plus as some have mentioned it's a great way to visit the town of somebody who only knows a different language to you. Without the dream suite it would be either impossible or maybe extremely difficult to visit their town.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 23, 2013)

It's fun to visit other peoples town and get out of your own for a little while especially to get ideas and visit themed towns like Aika village.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Until it's fixed? This is programmed into the game. It's not a glitch and it's not broken?
> 
> EDIT: This is really all simple database querying



I apologize for not being clear...what I meant to say is:

Until Nintendo fixes the problem of searching a random town (the option that asks Luna to choose a town), I use the method I described in my above answer.  The problem that  many players (including myself) have with choosing a random town is that Luna will dim the lights, but you won't go anywhere and she says that you have an unstable internet connection.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 23, 2013)

It's cool to look at other ppl's towns, but it seems rather pointless to me, too.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 23, 2013)

how do you get that 5k bells?


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> how do you get that 5k bells?



By daily uploading your town.  When you go into the Dream Suite, walk over to the couch instead of the bed.  After you upload, Luna will give you 5K bells.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 23, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> By daily uploading your town.  When you go into the Dream Suite, walk over to the couch instead of the bed.  After you upload, Luna will give you 5K bells.



thanks


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 23, 2013)

I got the random town error a couple of times when I first got the dream suite on Friday, but yesterday it worked for me.


----------



## Octavia (Jun 23, 2013)

Pokeking said:


> I got the random town error a couple of times when I first got the dream suite on Friday, but yesterday it worked for me.



I've yet to successfully enter a random town. It's really disappointing that this wasn't caught/fixed before the game was released.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 23, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> I haven't unlocked it yet (I'll hopefully have it tomorrow though) but it seems to me like something you would use when none of your friends are around to wifi with you....or just to explore somebody elses town on a whim.
> 
> Plus as some have mentioned it's a great way to visit the town of somebody who only knows a different language to you. Without the dream suite it would be either impossible or maybe extremely difficult to visit their town.



You don't just unlock it "a certain day," really. Just go on your file and head to the Town Hall. If Isabelle is sleeping, talk to her, and then you can choose it as a Public Works Project.
I know that you may already know this, and she might not be sleeping on some days; I'm just not sure because when I went on my town Isabelle was sleeping in the Town Hall. If you didn't know, though, I'm glad to help!^^


----------



## Zen (Jun 23, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> You don't just unlock it "a certain day," really. Just go on your file and head to the Town Hall. If Isabelle is sleeping, talk to her, and then you can choose it as a Public Works Project.
> I know that you may already know this, and she might not be sleeping on some days; I'm just not sure because when I went on my town Isabelle was sleeping in the Town Hall. If you didn't know, though, I'm glad to help!^^



it unlocks after a week of being mayor and having built or having the option of public works. you walk in and shizue will be tired or sleeping.

talk to her and dream suite!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 24, 2013)

I actually quite like the Dream Suite because it can be very inspiring to see other's towns, especially if they're all prettied up! And, theme towns, such as Aika Villager, which was the first thing I visited. I can see how others would find it useless, you can't see their Re-Tail, or other shops, or the museum, so you can't buy anything. (Or at least I can't, because the Railway crossing arms are always down.) 

Actually, I really do wish you could see other's museums in the Dream Suite, because some people might put interesting exhibits in their second floor!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 24, 2013)

Its not useless but it could of had a little more on to it then what it has now..


----------



## mercuryfalling (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm having the random dream "unstable internet connection" issue too. Of course, picking one of the Japanese towns listed by region is pretty random for me since I can't read what the names of any of them are. Sure hoping the issue gets patched, though.


----------



## HybridRoses (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm new to this. (So sorry if I didn't do it right.) But is there a way to steal from the Dreamworld?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 19, 2015)

No, you can't steal from it. The player could leave presents buried in the ground or in the plaza for dreamers to pick up and play with, but they can't go back to the waking world with any of the items. At most you can take their original patterns from a character named Wendell (who will only be wandering around if he has permission to).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh, I love the dream suite. I spent over an hour visiting dreams last night. I think it's one of the coolest things in new leaf. I think of house and town decorating as art. I love to look at all the beautiful towns that people on here create. I also like updating my Joy town. It's had over 2300 visitors. ( Thanks to all the lovely people that took time to visit)


----------



## jcnorn (Apr 19, 2015)

I wish there was a way to talk to the people having the dream towns, in case you really really like the town you couldtell them and perhaps exchange friendcodes and become friends. I've dreamed about a couple of towns I always felt like 'I could really become friends with this person!' and maybe ask where they got their paths from etc.
Otherwise I mostly use it for inspiration on how they solve different things and how they decorate around houses and pwps and whatnot


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 19, 2015)

I always thought it would be nice if you could write a nice little message on their bulliton board. ( I understand why we can't. There would be too many people writing bad stuff on them.)  But I have often wished I could.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 19, 2015)

The dream suite is so you can share your town with the world so everyone has the chance to see how awesome your town is and how much hard work you have invested into it.

It's not meant to do anything else.

Idk how people without an animal crossing forum get to share their dream address though.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Apr 19, 2015)

how do you find out how many people visited your DA, Luna only ever tells me the last visitor that came.

I love the Dream suite by the way


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Plum Pudding said:


> how do you find out how many people visited your DA, Luna only ever tells me the last visitor that came.
> 
> I love the Dream suite by the way


When you update your town Luna tells you the amount of visitors.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Early on I used the dream suite for learning things.  In the older games trees were harder to plant.
Finding a dream town with a orchard helped me figure out where to plant.

The dream suite comes in handy if you have extra towns.  I've sent a player up to the dream suite to help with furniture placement.
One night I moved three rooms around and wanted to place the stuff back in the new room.  Another time I used it for placement for two rooms furniture that got customized.   I used my side town to get it all down in one day.
Also it's helpful to walk around my towns to see what needs to be fixed.  No villagers stopping you with chores.


----------



## KidKat (Apr 19, 2015)

I like being able to see and talk to villagers in the game without having them in your town or campsite. It helps figure out which ones i really want and which ones i really dont because they look so different in a still 2d picture than they do in the game


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2015)

It's my favourite feature really! It allows you to visit other people's towns and explore, without having to know them or connect with them. It gives you inspiration and let's you have fun! I spend hours going through dream addresses I've saved from Tumblr. xD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2015)

I kind of hate it now, after I was grinding out to get the 500 dreams badge.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 20, 2015)

Eh I find the reset center even more useless. I like visiting other people's dream towns. Some are rather gorgeous.


----------



## katysu (Apr 20, 2015)

As I rarely to never wifi with other players, the dream suite is important to me and I like going to other people's towns like this, with no pressure or worries - especially nice if they have Wendell or little presents for me to pick up.  
Resetti centre OK, I forget its there most of the time - which is unfortunate as I'd like the brothers pics (got Don's in one town)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

I really enjoy going to see really well made themed towns, its so nice getting to see all the work and how nice places can be, I've also visited the main horror towns and stuff too, which was fun. I kind of wish it was something you could do with someone else, like have someone come to your town and lay on the back couch while you lay on the bed and you wake in the dream town together. That's the only thing I don't like, all the people in the towns just say how its a dream or something so there isn't much dialogue.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 20, 2015)

I think the dream suite is great. I often go for inspiration. A lot of people spend a lot of time making their town look nice I like to wander around in joy because it's so relaxing. Also, when people's towns tell a story, that's even more interesting.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't want to update my dream just yet, so I can't find out how many people visited.

The only thing I don't like is to visit glitchy towns.  I find it very unsettling and I feel bad for the villagers living there, in this confused, frozen-in-time environment.  There's something very eerie about it.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Apr 20, 2015)

You can do dream towns together with people you have as best friends! My friend and I dreamed of aika together, we planned a time and both went to it the same time and talked through the best friend messeges as we were exploring it, it was pretty fun seeing it that way. Neither of us had looked at any of the description of what it meant or any of that so we were just going in speculating on things as we saw them. I wish we did that more often actually, I had a lot of fun.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 20, 2015)

I think the dream suite is pretty pointless too. Also Luna creeps me out. For the longest time I avoided building the public works, but main street looked weird with a missing building. Then I tried making a dream town on Halloween, but my friend just said it looked like an Autumn evening. That's not as fun. I was hoping at least for some trick or treat music or something.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 20, 2015)

I really enjoy using the dream suite. I update my DA everyday just so I get the bells. I dont get the use it very much because of school, but when I do have free time I find myself visiting a lot of towns that Ive found on here or on Tumblr.


----------



## matt (Apr 20, 2015)

some people probably get their kicks from enjoying looking at friends towns...


----------



## kitanii (Apr 20, 2015)

I think it is one of the more useful PWPs, considering most of the others ones just sit there and look pretty c:


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 20, 2015)

I've always felt like it was kinda useless too. it is neat, sure. but meh. I'd like to visit more dream towns once I can build it again... but still, it's sorta meh.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 20, 2015)

fuzzynumber9 said:


> You can do dream towns together with people you have as best friends! My friend and I dreamed of aika together, we planned a time and both went to it the same time and talked through the best friend messeges as we were exploring it, it was pretty fun seeing it that way. Neither of us had looked at any of the description of what it meant or any of that so we were just going in speculating on things as we saw them. I wish we did that more often actually, I had a lot of fun.



Yes, me and my sister used to do that. It made dream visiting a lot more fun.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 20, 2015)

The Dream Suite can be useful for me. I might take inspiration from a town and try to incorporate, but not copy, similar ideas into my town. It can also be fun to walk around town and play with the toys the person has left out while exploring the town. I definitely think the Dream Suite is a great feature. I love looking at people's towns.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think it's pretty useful when I'm stuck on inspiration for where to place certain things.  I also just like to check out what other people have spent so much time on!


----------



## Senfree (Apr 14, 2020)

I think what makes it feel pointless is you can actually pick up fruit you don't have and things like that, but not keep them 

I don't see the point in being able to pick them up if I can't bring them back. Feels like a tease.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm not sure I understand the point of this post... Isn't this like saying the Museum is pointless? You give away your bugs for no money in return, only to look at them? I dunno, it's just that it seems like the Dream Suite does exactly what it's meant to. Also, some people make very cool themed towns, or towns with stories... These can be interesting. Some towns are designed with the intention of people visiting them in a dream. People lay out outfits and items, give certain text, etc. This is all what makes it an enjoyable time!


----------



## Tessie (Apr 19, 2020)

I absolutely LOOOVE the dream suite. I have a gold badge from always dreaming because I use it all the time lol. I've had my same town since 2014 (I don't ever reset), Ive done everything I wanted to and I'm so used to my town layout...so it's nice to "get away" without having to ask someone to open their gates, 'interact' with them, feel awkward silences, etc. It's just nice to explore a brand new town. I really really wish it was in NH


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

I love the dream suite lol I can go explore cool towns!


----------



## Euphy (Apr 20, 2020)

it must be boring to be you


----------



## Cadence (Apr 22, 2020)

I think the dream suite is nice for discovering new towns, and like Maarowak said, you don't have to exchange friend codes. But I do agree, I wish there was a little more you could do when visiting dream towns.


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think its useless, but its helpful to get some ideas. I don't really use it anymore, but its perfect for landscaping or interior design.


----------

